# Holy Gotham City Diorama Batman!!!



## Trekkriffic

*Holy Gotham City Diorama Batman!!! NEW PICS!!!*

The Call Goes Out...










Batman to the Rescue...





































To Be Continued...


----------



## Trekkriffic

The Dynamic Duo-Scourge of Evildoers Everywhere!





































The Batmobile Rules Again!










This diorama features the 1/32 scale Polar Lights Batmobile.


----------



## John P

Cute!


----------



## Mystic Colin

Nice work!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Thanks guys but I noticed a lot of the pics are out of focus so I may take a few more with better lighting and use of a tri-pod. 
These were taken rather hastily late last night when I just couldn't wait to see how the Batmobile would look against the backdrop so they could definitely be improved.


----------



## jasonalun

Very nice! You put a lot of detailed work into this and it shows! I love the forced perspective road. I had an idea to try that for my Back to the Future DeLorean and it's nice to see it done and turn out so well! I will be doing it for sure now on my DeLorean.


----------



## dge467

That is cool! Nice job!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Here are the better pics. I added some rocks and a sign. Better lighting and depth of field too.


----------



## roadrner

All you need now is that theme song ..... great looker! Best Batmobile of all ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Victor123

Super,now you can add more related stuff,tomake the bigger diorama


----------



## BrianM

Cool!


----------



## Poseidon

Thanks for posting this. I really like it. You obviously put a lot of work in it all. The background, and the model itself are very good. I understand that it may be difficult to get everything in focus. Would love to see further attempts.


----------



## Spockr

This is a lot of fun. A great blend of real and cartoon. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ

*Going home?*

That's really nice work!

But why would Batman and Robin be driving AWAY from Gotham City while the Batsignal shows they're needed? 

Of course, maybe they were headed home from solving a case involving a notorious Super Criminal when Commissioner Gordon decided he couldn't handle another case with another Super Criminal!

"I don't know who he is behind that mask of his, but I know when we need him. And we need him NOW!"

Jeff


----------



## Trekkriffic

NTRPRZ said:


> But why would Batman and Robin be driving AWAY from Gotham City while the Batsignal shows they're needed?
> 
> Jeff


LOL

You know I wondered if anyone woudl notice that! 
Let's just say Commisioner Gordon's men were a little slow to turn off the Batsignal.


----------

